# Countdown to 50,000 Users



## Childe (Sep 3, 2020)

9 more to go!


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 3, 2020)

ooh, quick, I'm the first one here!

OP is a faggot! 

Anyway, yeah, I got $20 dollars that user 50k gets Julay'd within a month.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 3, 2020)

>account number 64,275
Too late.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 3, 2020)

And here I thought _I_ was the only weirdo who watched that shit.


----------



## Childe (Sep 3, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> >account number 64,275
> Too late.


Countdown to 50,000 active accounts then, you party pooper.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 3, 2020)

Lets spam their profile with fart porn


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 3, 2020)

Any bets that it'll be another sleeper account?


----------



## Childe (Sep 3, 2020)

6 more to go!


----------



## The Fool (Sep 3, 2020)

Unfortunately I might miss it, I'm about to go jerk off and I like to take my time with these things, you know, so I don't turn into a coomer. Then after I like to go out on my deck and drink a little under the stars thinking about how nice it is to jack off. So this is happening at a really bad time for me.


----------



## Red Sun (Sep 3, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Unfortunately I might miss it, I'm about to go jerk off and I like to take my time with these things, you know, so I don't turn into a coomer. Then after I like to go out on my deck and drink a little under the stars thinking about how nice it is to jack off. So this is happening at a really bad time for me.



Posting only requires one hand, you know. You may not desire the coomer's life, but we share our wisdom freely.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 3, 2020)

Red Sun said:


> Posting only requires one hand, you know.



Not the way I do it


----------



## WASTED (Sep 3, 2020)

The 50,000th member will be just as autistic as the 49,999 other ones, threads over


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 3, 2020)

Red Sun said:


> Posting only requires one hand, you know. You may not desire the coomer's life, but we share our wisdom freely.



The path of the coomer leads one to abilities some would consider... _unnatural. _


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 3, 2020)

Here before it's just a lurker account that gives reactions to a few posts and then fucks off.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 3, 2020)

5


----------



## Childe (Sep 4, 2020)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> 5


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 4, 2020)

I stand by my prediction that they will receive the Julay within the first month. Either that, or become a janny.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 4, 2020)

it'll be the second coming of Christ. screenshoht this post


----------



## Childe (Sep 4, 2020)

4 more!


----------



## TraumaTeam2020 (Sep 4, 2020)

Put me in the screen cap.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 4, 2020)

UH OH!


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Sep 4, 2020)

Hmm.......lettuce see what happens


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 4, 2020)

welcome to kek or cringe with littlearmalite. 

@bookiedookie, show me your kek involving mr. Benjamin Brizuela.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 4, 2020)

littlearmalite said:


> View attachment 1570784
> 
> UH OH!


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Sep 4, 2020)

It discomfits me that not only are there somehow fifty thousand kiwis, everybody who has posted in this thread has a newer account than me by several years.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 4, 2020)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> It discomfits me that not only are there somehow fifty thousand kiwis, everybody who has posted in this thread has a newer account than me by several years.



Yeah you're really pathetic. Honestly every time I see you post I just want to kill myself out of second-hand depression.


----------



## LatinasAreTheFuture (Sep 4, 2020)

I’m here too


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 4, 2020)

littlearmalite said:


> welcome to kek or cringe with littlearmalite.
> 
> @bookiedookie, show me your kek involving mr. Benjamin Brizuela.



fine, I'll do it myself.

This dude has a post dedicated to bitching about him on the Foodie Beauty subreddit. I will be watching Ben Brizuela's career with great interest.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Sep 4, 2020)

I predict its going to be one of you guys trying to snag the spot


Philosophy Zombie said:


> It discomfits me that not only are there somehow fifty thousand kiwis, everybody who has posted in this thread has a newer account than me by several years.


I feel ya buddy.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Sep 4, 2020)

The Fool said:


> Yeah you're really pathetic. Honestly every time I see you post I just want to kill myself out of second-hand depression.


That's exactly how I feel nearly every second of every day when I look at myself. I already try to avoid mirrors, but I can still always see my hands and arms and whatnot. It's awful.


----------



## Diabeetus (Sep 4, 2020)

I hope the 50,000th user turns out to be a YandereDev A-Log.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 4, 2020)

Jaded Optimist said:


> I predict its going to be one of you guys trying to snag the spot a
> 
> I feel ya buddy.



shut the fuck up no one was supposed to know about my sock.


----------



## TraumaTeam2020 (Sep 4, 2020)

What kind of sock? I've heard people on forums have a special kind of sock that they keep in they're cupboards. Never understood what you would do with one sock, but everyone's different ya'know?


----------



## The Fool (Sep 4, 2020)

TraumaTeam2020 said:


> What kind of sock? I've heard people on forums have a special kind of sock that they keep in they're cupboards. Never understood what you would do with one sock, but everyone's different ya'know?



I have a sock that I put over my Kona-chan figma every night to keep her warm and safe


----------



## Bob Barker (Sep 4, 2020)

49999 faggots and 1 new fag, rig the sig pop the glock and shoot for the moon.

Sorry


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Sep 4, 2020)

I honestly thought kiwi would go kaboom back in 2018. I don't really remember why though. I think that was back when Josh was getting sued by Vordrak. 

Point is I never thought this site would be solvent for long enough that there would even be, like, 20,000 users. Or really there is no point here, I'm just reminiscing about shit no one cares about.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Sep 4, 2020)

Now I can say I was here for it.


----------



## A_Skellington (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm also here for it


----------



## Childe (Sep 4, 2020)

*2 MORE TO GO


*


----------



## The Fool (Sep 4, 2020)

bookiedookie said:


> *2 MORE TO GO
> View attachment 1570927*



*HOLY. FUCK. 
HOLY. FUCK. 
HOLY. FUCK. 
HOLY. FUCK. *



I AM GOING TO LOSE MY FUCKING MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIND OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 4, 2020)

Fuck this stupid Reddit site.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 4, 2020)

come on julaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 4, 2020)

littlearmalite said:


> come on julaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


Post butt.


----------



## The Fool (Sep 4, 2020)

LITERALLY us right now!


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Sep 4, 2020)

The Fool said:


> LITERALLY us right now!







 literally me


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 4, 2020)

littlearmalite said:


> literally me


Why are you black


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 4, 2020)

Here before 50k.

Calling it now, the 50,000th person is a massive faggot.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 4, 2020)

Aw man, I'm gonna miss it


----------



## The Fool (Sep 4, 2020)

Injecting Methamphetamine and 5 Hour Energy directly into my veins to stay up for this absolutely monumental and, dare I say, epic event.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 4, 2020)

Number 50k will win an iPod.


----------



## Biek Fowler (Sep 4, 2020)

You guys are assholes for getting me excited over this. Come on 50k!


----------



## Childe (Sep 4, 2020)

One more to go, get your party hats ready!


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 4, 2020)

Lightin' up for all of us


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 4, 2020)

This is we in a few minutes.


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 4, 2020)

Now is the time for someone's sock to snipe the 50k spot.


----------



## JosephStalin (Sep 4, 2020)

Glad to see KF hit 50,000 when it happens.   KF and F196 are two of the best going.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Sep 4, 2020)

I hope user 50,000 is actually active.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Sep 4, 2020)

We're all faggots.
But @Y2K Baby is the biggest.


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 4, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> We're all faggots.


I object to that. I am, for one, retarded.


----------



## Μusk (Sep 4, 2020)

50,000th user will make a new lolcow thread in the first 30 minutes, no archives, will really be a disguised personal army request.


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 4, 2020)

Muskrat said:


> 50,000th user will make a new lolcow thread in the first 30 minutes, no archives, will really be a disguised personal army request.


I wonder if they write the thread before they even sign up.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 4, 2020)

Toolbox said:


> I object to that. I am, for one, retarded.


Faggots can be retarded.


----------



## Childe (Sep 4, 2020)

_*And the 50,000th member of Kiwi Farms is @MinorityHunter !!!*_


----------



## BlancoMailo (Sep 4, 2020)

bookiedookie said:


> _*And the 50,000th member of Kiwi Farms is @MinorityHunter !!!*_
> View attachment 1571094View attachment 1571095View attachment 1571096
> 
> 
> View attachment 1571098View attachment 1571099View attachment 1571100


And nothing of value was gained.


----------



## MinorityHunter (Sep 4, 2020)

Fuck


----------



## Zeke Von Genbu (Sep 4, 2020)

Get cucked @fuckingdieyousonofabitch you are user number 50,001 and people will remember you for the next week as the user that got cucked by @MinorityHunter


----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## MinorityHunter (Sep 4, 2020)

bookiedookie said:


>



Fucking Weeb. 

Fuck you.


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Sep 4, 2020)

We finally have enough kiwis to start our own country


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 4, 2020)

Bir Tawil looks like a good place for this fledgling nation. The king will live in a grand sandcastle.


----------



## Toolbox (Sep 4, 2020)

Happy new year


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 4, 2020)

MinorityHunter said:


> Fuck


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 4, 2020)

I feel like he's not coming back.


----------



## fuzzyrodent85 (Sep 4, 2020)

@MinorityHunter Please stay with us, I will bake you cupcakes.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 4, 2020)

fuzzyrodent85 said:


> @MinorityHunter Please stay with us, I will bake you cupcakes.


It’s almost definitely a  sock lmao


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 4, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> It’s almost definitely a  sock lmao


I should have done @Unban{o}pIIfromchat tbh


----------



## Citation Checking Project (Sep 5, 2020)

Next up is passing ResetEra who are currently at 51.4k based on the exact same counting method.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Sep 5, 2020)

Citation Checking Project said:


> Next up is passing ResetEra who are currently at 51.4k based on the exact same counting method.



We need a count down on the front page for that.


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Sep 5, 2020)

Citation Checking Project said:


> Next up is passing ResetEra who are currently at 51.4k based on the exact same counting method.


Also the 69,420th member


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 5, 2020)

Medical Hawaii said:


> Also the 69,420th member


@Reddit Moment


----------

